
Ostagram uses neural networks to create mind-bending images - bootload
http://www.diyphotography.net/ostagram-uses-neural-networks-create-mind-bending-images/
======
bootload
There are some more images here ~ [http://www.boredpanda.com/inceptionism-
neural-network-deep-d...](http://www.boredpanda.com/inceptionism-neural-
network-deep-dream-art/) based on Inceptionism ~
[http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2015/06/inceptionism-
goin...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2015/06/inceptionism-going-deeper-
into-neural.html)

